# Best Schutzhund Dog Ever



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Not sure if this had been posted before, but I had to share! You go little guy! This made my whole night. Kudos to the owner for putting the work into the little fella.

https://youtu.be/KIBrQS0vCiM

(Trying to embed youtube video so it isn't just a link. Anyone know how? I don't see a button for it and the youtube embed function didn't work.)


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

What a fantastic little guy!


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

That was outstanding.... Well done! I needed a laugh this morning!


----------



## familydag5 (Jan 24, 2015)

I love it!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Kels1013 (May 30, 2015)

That's great! Put a huge smile on my face!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## Themusicmanswife (Jul 16, 2015)

That was great!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

What a great little worker!
I've shared this one before, but he is worth sharing again  Check out Mr. Murphy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAHJV0CqGNE


----------



## Persinette (Jan 31, 2015)

Mikelia said:


> What a great little worker!
> I've shared this one before, but he is worth sharing again  Check out Mr. Murphy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAHJV0CqGNE


Amazing! I love watching these little guys. It never occurred to me the little ones would get into it, even with the history of Airedale Terriers having some good success. Never underestimate the lil' guys!


----------



## acacia (Jun 15, 2015)

Persinette said:


> Not sure if this had been posted before, but I had to share! You go little guy! This made my whole night. Kudos to the owner for putting the work into the little fella.
> 
> https://youtu.be/KIBrQS0vCiM
> 
> (Trying to embed youtube video so it isn't just a link. Anyone know how? I don't see a button for it and the youtube embed function didn't work.)


Use youtube and /youtube just like you used url and /url for the link. In between the tags put the video ID, not the entire URL of the video.


----------

